# For smokers



## ndendrinos (Mar 18, 2011)

jonmo1 posted here about his new found job (congratulations by the way) and mentions this:



> Fortunately no "bad habbits" surfaced during the 6 month stint.
> These Ecigs really work, going on a year now.



Maybe he can comment here also would be great to hear from anyone else that has tried this product.

Thank you


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 21, 2011)

Jonmo1 started a thread about them a while back, and I think some other members had tried them or were going to:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=464746


----------



## ndendrinos (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you SuperFerret


----------



## Jonmo1 (Mar 21, 2011)

My only advice would be to avoid anything that offers a "free trial", and the ads on TV.  Those are the biggest sources of scams.

They say free trial, but you have to sign up for a "service" and your credit card is billed $XX every month, and they send you supplies (no where near enough).


Visit the forum that I linked in the other thread..
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/

Do some research, there are tons of helpfull people there.

11 months now smoke free...Woo Hoo.


----------



## ndendrinos (Mar 21, 2011)

I  take this seriously since it comes from you.
My lungs thank you


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't tried the ecigs, but stopped for 11 months after reading Allen Carr's book.

http://allencarr.com/

He just takes every excuse you can have for carrying on and shoots your argument down in flames.  Worked for me (for a while anyway).


----------



## CraigEvander (Mar 23, 2011)

ndendrinos said:


> I  take this seriously since it comes from you.
> My lungs thank you



Mine two. I mean this has to stop somehow ore someday!


----------



## T. Valko (Mar 23, 2011)

If I can quit, anyone can quit!

I smoked like a friggin smoke stack for over 35yrs.

The last 20 yrs I smoked AT LEAST 2 PACKS PER DAY and quite often 3 PACKS PER DAY.

That is totally ridiculous!

So, being a spreadsheet geek I looked at how much money I was spending on smokes per month when smokes got over $50/carton.



The number was staggering!

That's all she wrote. I just decided to quit. Cold turkey.

You know what?

It was so easy. No problem at all. No withdrawl, no nothin'.

It's been almost a year since I've had a smoke and I don't miss it at all. Period!

So, if I can do it, you can do it!

Do it!


----------



## CraigEvander (Mar 28, 2011)

Well life is short. I know two different people from which sadly the non-smoker died earlier. 
It's no use if you don't smoke but have all kind of other bad habits...


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 28, 2011)

I just prefer to smoke a good old tobacco pipe from time to time.  It is a HECK of a lot cheaper than cigs, and from what I can tell of the year I've smoked a pipe, it isn't chemically addictive like cigarettes... though I only smoke maybe once every couple of weeks.

Tastes amazing, the smell of the pipe tobacco usually doesn't turn people away (especially when I have a good cherry-vanilla blend), and since I puff rather than inhale, the risk of lung cancer is nearly nonexistant.  It is so relaxing to just sit outside after a long week to smoke a pipe and drink some scotch.


----------



## RobMatthews (Mar 28, 2011)

MrKowz said:


> ... and since I puff rather than inhale, the risk of lung cancer is nearly nonexistant.


K, I'll be the downer. Mouth, throat or tongue cancer? Those who chew/snort/sniff tobacco are subject to these as well.

That said, do what you love. I enjoy a cigar, maybe every two or three years.


----------



## T. Valko (Mar 28, 2011)

MrKowz said:


> sit outside after a long week to smoke a pipe and drink some scotch.


The guy in your avatar looks to be about 15yrs old! 

That's about how old I was when I started smoking.


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 28, 2011)

T. Valko said:


> The guy in your avatar looks to be about 15yrs old!



Lol - I'm 25 years old - that pic of me is when I was 23 I think.  I need to find a more updated picture of me that isn't of me being a soccer hooligan.


----------

